# Avocadoes contain many health benefits



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Avocadoes contain many health benefits by Lindsay Chimileski (NaturalNews) Avocados are famed for their healthy fats and delicious taste but most people don’t realize they have many medicinal benefits as well. Not only have they been used throughout folk medicine, but they are also currently being researched to unlock even more secrets. What folk medicine [...]

*Read More...*


----------

